# anybody know how to make a butterfly splice?



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been looking around for directions on how to make a butterfly splice but I can't find any how to info.
I know cue makers use them but trying to find how to do it is something else.
do any of you know how to do this?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Search... "dutchman" :smile:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

There was a guy who posted on here his name was qbilder.
he posted some pics of his cues with this butterfly splice joint.
It looks really nice and I would like to know how to make it but I can't seem to find any info this type of joint:thumbdown:
Any other ideas?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Are These what you mean?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Try sending him a private message it will go to his email.
Or look at above post.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry fish but thats a no go.
I asked if he could do a pictorial on it but so far no reply so I am looking into it myself.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Check out Mira Nakashima(George's daughter) for fine furniture in Bucks County PA. George used them quite often.


----------

